# [gdm] systemd-logind et gdm ne demarrent plus

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'utilise systemd depuis deux mois et voila qu'une mise à jour de la semaine dernière sur gdm ou systemd ne me permettent plus d'avoir une connexion graphique. Il y a eu pas mal de cas comme le mien sur le forum us mais cela ne m'a pas permis de resoudre mon problème.

Il y a deux services qui ne marchent pas systemd-logind et gdm qui doivent être liés.

J'ai recompilé gdm avec ses dépendances emerge -qe gdm mais sans résultat.

journalctl --since=today|grep gdm

juil. 15 08:22:18 gromit systemd[1]: Unit gdm.service entered failed state.

juil. 15 08:22:18 gromit systemd[1]: gdm.service holdoff time over, scheduling restart.

juil. 15 08:22:18 gromit systemd[1]: Unit gdm.service entered failed state.

juil. 15 08:22:18 gromit gdm[4247]: error getting system bus: Impossible de se connecter : Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

journalctl --since=today|grep  systemd-logind

juil. 15 08:22:17 gromit systemd-logind[4238]: Failed to connect to system bus: No such file or directory

juil. 15 08:22:17 gromit systemd-logind[4238]: Failed to fully start up daemon: No such file or directory

juil. 15 08:22:17 gromit systemd[1]: systemd-logind.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE

juil. 15 08:22:17 gromit systemd[1]: Unit systemd-logind.service entered failed state.

juil. 15 08:22:17 gromit systemd[1]: systemd-logind.service has no holdoff time, scheduling restart.

Dans mon package.use j'ai :

sys-apps/systemd gudev introspection keymap

virtual/udev -static-libs

virtual/libudev -static-libs

virtual/libgudev -static-libs

sys-apps/dbus -systemd

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## mcsky2

J'ai regardé au niveau de dbus sur les forums.

J'ai trouvé un sujet identique https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-967722-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-systemdlogind+dbus-start-0.html

J'ai donc commenté mon "sys-apps/dbus -systemd" du package.use et recompilé dbus.

J'ai relancé la machine et j'ai bien obtenu gdm.

Sur http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd il est dit :

  Install sys-apps/dbus with USE="-systemd" (do not add sys-apps/dbus -systemd to package.use, this USE change is only temporary). This is probably already done if you have a working desktop environment. 

Je dois compiler dbus à la main avec USE="-systemd" à chaque mise à jour ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Quelle version de systemd as-tu ? As-tu lu les news ? Il se pourrait que tu aies besoin de KDBUS, le DBUS du noyau.

----------

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'ai la version 212-r5 de systemd

Installed versions:  212-r5(09:39:55 16/07/2014)(acl filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit python seccomp -audit -cryptsetup -doc -gcrypt -http -kdbus -lzma -qrcode -selinux -ssl -test -vanilla -xattr ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 -64 -x32" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python3_3")

Je n'ai pas vu cette info.

J'ai trouvé ce site qui en parle :

http://ixit.cz/kdbus-systemd-good-bye-old-dbus-daemon/

----------

